# Cubical Walls



## KZQuixote (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm doing a project and have been hearing all sorts of requirements with respect to the height of partial walls. I have previously done several similar projects with the admonition that as long as I kept the walls 24" below the plane of the ceiling they would not affect the sprinkler layout. Now I'm hearing that any wall higher than 60" defines a room and will require sprinklers be positioned as if the walls went full height.

Any thoughts on this? Could you point me toward the appropriate code sections?

TIA

Bill


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2010)

105.2 (13) 






13. Nonfixed and movable fixtures, cases, racks, counters and partitions not over 5 feet 9 inches (1753 mm) in height.
​


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry FatBoy,

I should have specified that these walls are built in and cannot be moved.

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 2, 2010)

Section 8.5 of NFPA 13, 2010 or 8.5 through 8.6 of the 2002 edition to give an understanding of why sprinklers would need to be on both sides of a partition wall not extending to the ceiling.


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 2, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Section 8.5 of NFPA 13, 2010 or 8.5 through 8.6 of the 2002 edition to give an understanding of why sprinklers would need to be on both sides of a partition wall not extending to the ceiling.


Hi FMWB,

I can well imagine that partial walls would affect the coverage of a fire sprinkler system. Unfortunately I do not have access to NFPA13. What I'm hoping to learn is at what height are partial walls addressed by NFPA and/or the IBC.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you're reminiscing on the legacy hallway provision of '97 UBC Section 1004.3.3.3 that stated 6-foot partitions were not considered to form a hallway.  This may have helped with dead-end evaluations in the UBC.  However, the common path of travel provisions introduced in the IBC should be applicable regardless of wall height for occupants navigating their way out of the cubicle maze.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 2, 2010)

With regard to NFPA 13 floor-mounted obstruction provisions for light-hazard occupancies, the spacing of sprinklers is generally not impacted where the top of the obstruction is at least 18 inches below the sprinkler deflector.


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2010)

from nfpa 13 2007

best cut and paste I can do

8.6.5.2.2 Suspended or Floor-Mounted Vertical Obstructions. The distance from sprinklers to privacy curtains, freestanding partitions, room dividers, and similar obstructions in light hazard occupancies shall be in accordance with Table 8.6.5.2.2 and Figure 8.6.5.2.2.

Table 8.6.5.2.2  Suspended or Floor-Mounted Obstructions in Light Hazard Occupancies Only (SSU/SSP)

Horizontal Distance (A)	Minimum Vertical Distance Below Deflector (in.) (B)

6 in. or less	3

More than 6 in. to 9 in.	4

More than 9 in. to 12 in.	6

More than 12 in. to 15 in.	8

More than 15 in. to 18 in.	9½

More than 18 in to 24 in.	12½

More than 24 in. to 30 in.	15½

More than 30 in.	18

For SI units, 1 in. = 25.4 mm.

Note: For (A) and (B), refer to Figure 8.6.5.2.2.


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 2, 2010)

AegisFPE and CDA,

Thanks for the information! That's just what I needed.

Bill


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2010)

to view online just set up a free account:::

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=13

then click on::::

View the document online (read only)

View the 2010 edition online


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 2, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> to view online just set up a free account:::http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=13
> 
> then click on::::
> 
> ...


Signed up! Thanks Bill


----------

